# Take a picture of YOUR MAC store!



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

This was inspired by my post of the London MAC Pro store in another thread, so I thought maybe I could get you all to sneak out to your stores within the next couple of weeks, snap a picture, and post it here. I want to see them all!







I've been to:
Paris, France pro store
London, England pro store
MAC store on Hollywood Blvd in Los Angelas, CA
MAC store in Oakbrook, IL
MAC counter in the Marshall Field's store in Milwaukee, WI

I'll take a picture of my MAC counter the next time I go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when I go out to LA in May, the pro store and the hollywood blvd store!


----------



## linz_v (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a beautiful picture!! We don't have any MAC freestanding stores, just counters - blah.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 11, 2006)

wow give me international


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been to (in no particular order):

MAC Pro Store, London, UK
MAC store in Kensington, London, UK
MAC store in Covent Garden, London, UK
MAC store in Birmingham, UK
MAC in Selfridges, London, UK
MAC in Harvey Nichols, London, UK
MAC in Fenwick, Brent Cross Shopping Centre, London, UK
MAC in Debenhams, Milton Keynes, UK
MAC in House of Fraser, Guildford, Surrey, UK
MAC in Bentalls, Kingston, Surrey, UK
MAC in House of Fraser, Reading, Berkshire, UK
MAC in House of Fraser, Bluewater Shopping Centre, Kent, UK
MAC in Jarrolds, Norwich, Norfolk, UK
MAC in Selfridges, Birmingham, UK
MAC in Harvey Nichols, Birmingham, UK
MAC in Fenwick, Tunbridge Wells, Kent, UK
MAC Pro Store, NYC
MAC store on Spring Street, Soho, NYC
MAC in Bloomingdales, NYC
2 MAC counters in Macy's, NYC

plus 2 MAC counters in the duty free section of airports, (may have been Gatwick and Heathrow. I'm not sure now).

Whew! I think that's it! I don't have photos of any of them though. I'll try to get a photo of the counter in Milton Keynes, which is currently the closest one to me.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive been to the one in my macys. the one in boca. and three stores in new york.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2006)

Have no pictures of any counters/stores I've been too, but seen as everybody else is I thought I'd post a list of all the ones I've visited

MAC in House of Fraser - Bluewater, Kent, UK
MAC Pro Store, London, UK
MAC in House of Fraser, King William St, London, UK
MAC store in Covent Garden, London, UK
MAC in Selfridges, London, UK
MAC in Debenhams, Milton Keynes, UK
MAC store in Birmingham, UK
MAC in Selfridges, Birmingham, UK
MAC in Selfridges - Trafford centre, Manchester, UK
MAC store in Cardiff, UK
MAC in Debenhams, Cardiff, UK
MAC counter in Gatwick airport, UK
MAC store in Dublin airport, Ireland
MAC in Brown Thomas, Dublin, Ireland
MAC in Macys - Millenia Mall, Orlando, FL
MAC PRO store in Millenia Mall, Orlando, FL
MAC store in Florida Mall, Orlando, FL
MAC counter in Nordstrom - Florida Mall, Orlando, FL
MAC counter in Saks fifth avenue - Florida Mall, Orlando, FL


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL I think the gals at the counter might think I'm a bit weird...but I go anytime soon...I'll take my cam w/me.


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 11, 2006)

MAC in Cannes, France
MAC Pro in Rome, Italy
MAC in Vienna (Steffl Counter), Austria
MAC in Vienna (Gerngross Counter), Austria
MAC in Taipei (Sogo Counter), Taiwan
MAC in Taipei (Mitsukoshi Counter), Taiwan


----------



## aerials (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe you guys remember all of those!

And I don't think they let you take pictures inside?


----------



## Isis (Feb 11, 2006)

MAC Towson Town Center, MD
MAC Nordstrom Towson Town Center, MD
MAC Nordtrom Columbia Mall, MD
MAC Nordstrom Montgomery Mall, MD
MAC Georgetown, Wash. DC
MAC Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC Nordstrom Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC Nordstrom Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Hecht's Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Bloomingdales Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Tysons Galleria, VA
MAC Bloomingdales Lenox Square Mall, GA
MAC Macy's Lenox Square Mall, GA

I shop way too much LOL


----------



## user2 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was:
MAC Pro Store, Berlin, Germany
MAC Counter @ KaDeWe, Berlin, Germany
MAC Counter @ Breuninger, Stuttgart, Germany

This year's go-to-wishlist:
MAC Counter @ Jelmoli, Zurich, Switzerland
MAC Counter @ Manor, Zurich, Switzerland
MAC in London (everywhere!!!!)


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

wow.. looks so nice. compared to the one i go to.. lol.. i just went today too.. owell i should go there sometime next week.. i'll be sure to snap a few pics if i rmb to bring the cam


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't take pics inside, just take a pic of the outside...


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting!  I never thought about all the different MACs I've been to until now! I also work here in Toronto (used to live in Chicago for a few years)...

1.    MAC in The Bay, Fairview Mall, Toronto, Canada
2.    MAC in The Bay, Scarborough Town Centre, Toronto, Canada
3.    MAC Store, Scarborough Town Centre, Toronto, Canada
4.    MAC in The Bay, Markville Town Centre, Markham, Ontario, Canada
5.    MAC in The Bay, Yorkdale Mall, North York, Ontario, Canada
6.    MAC Store, Yorkdale Mall, North York, Ontario, Canada
7.    MAC in The Bay, Hillcrest Mall, Richmond Hill, Ontario, Canada
8.    MAC in The Bay, Pickering Town Centre, Pickering, Ontario, Canada
9.    MAC Store (Bloor St.), Toronto, Ontario, Canada
10.  MAC in Marshall Field's, Fox Valley Mall, Aurora, Illinois, USA
11.  MAC Store, Oakbrook Mall, Oak Brook, Illinois, USA
12.  MAC in Nordstrom's, Oakbrook Mall, Oak Brook, Illinois, USA
13.  MAC in Nordstrom's, Woodfield Mall, Schaumburg, Illinois, USA
14.  MAC Store, Woodfield Mall, Schaumburg, Illinois, USA
15.  MAC in Marshall Field's (Michigan Ave.) Chicago, Illinois, USA
16.  MAC in Marshall Field's (State St.) Chicago, Illinois, USA
17.  MAC in Marshall Field's, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA
18.  MAC in Marshall Field's, Grand Rapids, Michigan, USA
19.  MAC in Younkers, Valley West Mall, Des Moines, Iowa, USA
20.  MAC Store, Covent Garden, London, UK
21.  MAC in Selfridges, London, UK
22.  MAC in Fenwick, Brent Cross Shopping Centre, London, UK
23.  MAC in Sephora, Champs Elysees, Paris, France
24.  MAC in Nordstrom's, The Grove, Los Angeles, California
25.  MAC Store, Glendale Galleria, Glendale, California
26.  MAC Pro, New York City

That's all I can think of right now!  There may be more....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I would love to see the MAC in Mumbai, India, or Bollywood, as it's more famously known, since I am Indian.  It would be cool to see.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm, interesting question.

i've been to:

pasadena freestanding store @ paseo colorado
los angeles freestanding store @ the beverly center
torrance freestanding store @ the del amo plaza
hollywood freestanding store @ hollywood and highland
los angeles pro store on robertson blvd.
and a bunch of nordstrom, bloomingdales, and macys counters, plus some CCOs...


----------



## channierose (Feb 12, 2006)

yay!  aww, i don't have a picture...

mac @ nordstrom in white plains, ny
mac @ bloomingdales in white plains, ny
nordsrom in providence, ri
macy's in warwick, ri
the nyc pro store

plus the two cco's near me... woodbury commons in ny and clinton crossings in ct.


----------



## aerials (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_1.    MAC in The Bay, Fairview Mall, Toronto, Canada
2.    MAC in The Bay, Scarborough Town Centre, Toronto, Canada
3.    MAC Store, Scarborough Town Centre, Toronto, Canada
4.    MAC in The Bay, Markville Town Centre, Markham, Ontario, Canada
5.    MAC in The Bay, Yorkdale Mall, North York, Ontario, Canada
6.    MAC Store, Yorkdale Mall, North York, Ontario, Canada
7.    MAC in The Bay, Hillcrest Mall, Richmond Hill, Ontario, Canada
8.    MAC in The Bay, Pickering Town Centre, Pickering, Ontario, Canada
9.    MAC Store (Bloor St.), Toronto, Ontario, Canada_

 
Which do you like the most out of all of these? I ask because I have been to all of these locations, but nothing compares to the wonderful service I get at The Bay in Yorkdale.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 12, 2006)

ill try and take a picture of my mac? but i dont know if im allowed haha.


----------



## Virgo (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_Which do you like the most out of all of these? I ask because I have been to all of these locations, but nothing compares to the wonderful service I get at The Bay in Yorkdale._

 
I like both The Bay counter and the store at Yorkdale.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yorkdale is just around the corner from where I work) I have been to the MAC Store on Bloor St. but got very bad service there. It seemed as though they just wanted to get rid of me and I was only there for 5 minutes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have yet to visit the Pro Store in Toronto.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 12, 2006)

I've only been to Leeds, Sheffield, Manchester airport one....and Dubai! Haha, only a few but knowing i've been to one free standng store and all the way in Dubai makes me feel good! And i have a Blue Brown pigment sample all the way from their too!


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been to:


MAC Pro NYC
MAC Pro Robson
NYC Flatiron
NYC Bloomies + Macy's
Calgary all counters
Edmonton all counters
Woodbury commons cco


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Feb 13, 2006)

MAC Ala Moana, HI
MACY's Kailua, HI

that's all....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i do it all online baby!


----------



## AimeeEm (Feb 13, 2006)

Been to:

MAC store in Brighton, UK
MAC store in Covent Garden, London, UK
MAC store in Paris, France
MAC counter at Galeries Lafayette, Paris, France
MAC counter in Copenhagen, Denmark
MAC counter at Kastrup airport, Copenhagen, Denmark
MAC store on Queen st. in Toronto, Canada
MAC counter at Fairview Mall, Toronto, Canada --> Or I think it was Fairview Mall, I can't remember as it was my first day in town and I was pretty lost! LOL All I remember is I bought a Prr l/g at MAC and Georgia + Brow zing at BeneFit.


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 13, 2006)

We don't have much here, only in 2:

Mac store( it's a pro too) Ermou, Athens
Mac counter, in Xalandri, Athens


----------



## colormust (Feb 13, 2006)

i only have 3

fashion valley, cali - usa
bonita, cali  - usa
atlanta, georgia  - usa

the one is georgia is the best....it is huge....love it!!


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 13, 2006)

MAC in Fenwicks, Brent Cross, UK
MAC in HOF, Bluewater, UK
MAC in Selfridges, London, UK
MAC in Harvey Nichols, London, UK
MAC, Covent Garden, UK
MAC, Brighton, UK
MAC, Heathrow, UK
MAC, Flatiron, NYC
MAC at Saks/Macy's/Bloomies, NYC
MAC at Nordstrom, Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC, Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC, Georgetown, DC
MAC at Nordstrom, Beachwood, Ohio
MAC at Kaufmann's, downtown Pittsburgh & South Hills, PA
MAC at Nordstrom, Westchester Mall, White Plains, NY
MAC at Bloomies, White Plains, NY
MAC, Stamford, CT
MAC at Saks, Greenwich, CT
MAC at Nordstrom, Westfarms Mall, Farmington, CT


----------



## Bianca (Feb 13, 2006)

Mac amsterdam, counter in London and in France (don't remember what the place was called)


----------



## Shannyn (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't been to that much but I have been to:

MAC Pro Store - San Francisco
MAC Pro Store - New York City
MAC Freestanding Store - In SoHo, New York (I think thats the name)
MAC Freestanding Store - I think it was in Harlem, NY I could be wrong
MAC Freestanding Store - Hillsdale Mall, San Mateo CA
MAC Freestanding Store - Berkeley, CA
MAC Counter - Nordstroms Stonestown, San Francisco CA
MAC Counter - Macy's Union Square, San Francisco
MAC Counter - Nordstroms, San Francisco CA
MAC Counter - Southland Mall, Hayward CA

I know there were more counters but I can't remember.


----------



## missdiorable (Feb 13, 2006)

MAC Georgetown, Wash. DC
MAC Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC Nordstrom Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC Nordstrom Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Hecht's Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Bloomingdales Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Tysons Galleria, VA


----------



## panties (Feb 13, 2006)

MAC store---Tysons Galleria (McLean, VA)
MAC counter---Nordstroms, Tysons I (McLean, VA)
MAC counter---Bloomingdales, Tysons I (McLean, VA)
MAC Counter---Hects, Tysons I (McLean, VA)
MAC store---Fair Oaks Mall (Fairfax, VA) (my favorite mac of all time)
MAC counter---Nordstrom, Dulles Towne Center (Sterling, VA) 
MAC store---Georgetown, Washington DC.
MAC counter---Nordstroms, Pentagon City (Arlington, VA)
MAC store---Pentagon City (Arlington, VA)
MAC counter---Nordstroms, Short Pump Center (Richmond, VA)
MAC counter---El Corte Ingles, Madrid, Spain (i went to 5 corte ingles' and it was great!
MAC store---Madrid, Spain (Fuencarral St.)
MAC counter---El Corte Ingles, Sevilla, Spain
MAC counter---El Corte Ingles, Barcelona, Spain
MAC counter---Somewhere in Paris, France.
MAC counter---Somewhere in Amsterdam...

LMAO i love how i get lost in europe.


----------



## missdiorable (Feb 13, 2006)

MAC store---Fair Oaks Mall (Fairfax, VA)
^ i forgot about that one


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 13, 2006)

macy*s:
bayfair mall, san leandro, CA
southland mall, hayward, CA
newpark mall, newark, CA
nordstrom's:
stoneridge mall, pleasanton, CA
stonestown mall, san francisco, CA
union square, SF, CA
pro:
union st., SF, CA
4th st., berkeley, CA 
oakbrook mall, oakbrook, IL
valley fair mall, santa clara, CA
the sad thing is don't even have a counter i'm a "regular" at, since i'm pretty much in the vincinity of all of them...i get around


----------



## ShelleyME (Feb 13, 2006)

MAC counter's in Singapore:
C.K. Tang's
Isetan Scott's Rd
DFS Galleria
Robinson's @ Raffles
1 at the Changi Airport
(they are putting a freestanding one outside Takashimaya in Ngee Ann City Mall)

USA:

MAC counter Foley's @ Woodlands Mall, TX
MAC counter Sak's @ The Galleria Houston, TX
MAC freestanding @ Rice Village Houston, TX
MAC freestanding @ The Galleria Houston, TX
MAC counter @ McCrae's (now Belk's) @ Ridgeland Mall Jackson, MS


----------



## karen (Feb 13, 2006)

I do 99% of my shopping online, so......:

- www.gloss.com 
- www.maccosmetics.com




and...
- MAC freestanding @ Stony Point Fashion Park(Richmond, VA)
- MAC counter @ Hecht's in Regency Square Mall(Richmond, VA)

I was told that the counter @ Nordstrom in Norfolk's MacArthur Centre is full of rude MAs, so I haven't gone there(even though it's MUCH closer).


----------



## kimmy (Feb 14, 2006)

i've been to uh...mostly counters. and one store, the mac store at the south coast plaza in costa mesa.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 14, 2006)

Holy crap, you guys have been to so many different MACs!

I've only been to:
MAC Pro Store - Robson St. - Vancouver, BC, Canada
MAC Freestanding Store - Metrotown - Burnaby, BC, Canada
MAC Counter - The Bay Metrotown - Burnaby, BC, Canada
MAC Counter - The Bay Downtown, Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## mskttn (Feb 14, 2006)

I miss my New Orleans MAC. The Saks where it is was looted after Katrina and still hasn't reopened.  There are other MACs I can go to, of course, but that one was the best.


----------



## myrifle (Feb 14, 2006)

i shall take a pic next time I goto the store in south coast plaza!! 

I've been to

South coast *Costa Mesa, CA*
Los Cerritos, CA
Galleria at Tyler, Riverside, CA
Westminster Mall, Westminster, CA 

All of them besides South are counters, eh. I don't even frequent MAC that often, but my visits are sporadic times at each one lol.


----------



## burkle (Feb 15, 2006)

Pic of the new MAC Pro store in Tokyo on Omotesando that just opened on 11 Feb. They had the Culturebloom collection on sale, one month ahead of other counters.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burkle* 
_Pic of the new MAC Pro store in Tokyo on Omotesando that just opened on 11 Feb. They had the Culturebloom collection on sale, one month ahead of other counters.  



_

 
That store looks so nice, I want to visit


----------



## CaliKris (Feb 15, 2006)

*Pro Stores:*
Robertson, Los Angeles, CA
Forum Shops, Las Vegas, NV

*Free Standing Stores:*
South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, CA
Shops at Mission Viejo, Mission Viejo, CA
Brea Mall, Brea, CA

*Counters:*
Bloomingdales - Century City, LA CA
Bloomingdales - Beverly Center, LA CA
Bloomingdales - Fashion Island, Newport Beach, CA
Nordstroms - SCP, Costa Mesa, CA
Nordstroms - Brea Mall, Brea, CA
Nordstroms - Main Place Mall, Santa Ana, CA
Macy's - Westminster Mall, Westminster, CA
Macy's - Fashion Island, Newport Beach, CA


----------



## JesusShaves (Feb 15, 2006)

MAC Pro Store, London, UK
MAC store in Kensington, London, UK
MAC store in Covent Garden, London, UK
MAC in Selfridges, London, UK
MAC in Harvey Nichols, London, UK
MAC in House of Fraser, Monument/Bank UK
MAC in House of Fraser, Bluewater , Kent, UK
MAC in some perfume store in Bochum Germany
MAC in some French dept store near Notre Dame, Paris, France
MAC 5th Avenue, I walked UP AND DOWN 5th AVE and didnt find the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




MAC store off of 5th ave ...see pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Saks 5th Ave, NYC
MAC in Bloomies, Brigdewater, New Jersey
MAC Valley Fair, San Jose
MAC counters at the Heathrow/Gatwick airport

i cant seem to think of any more... 
For kicks, heres a pic of the MAC store i thought was the MAC PRO NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... it somewhere off of 5th ave.  I even had my relative drive up and down 5th ave not finding it, it just wasnt meant to be.






the MA that served me said the Pro store was just a few blocks away.. but i didnt have time to go and find it when i actually found out where it was... lame story!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been to:
MAC in pembroke pines (my homeland!)
MAC in Aventura (2)
MAC in Boca (3)
MAC in Orlando (2)


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by shabdebaz
1. MAC in The Bay, Fairview Mall, Toronto, Canada
2. MAC in The Bay, Scarborough Town Centre, Toronto, Canada
3. MAC Store, Scarborough Town Centre, Toronto, Canada
4. MAC in The Bay, Markville Town Centre, Markham, Ontario, Canada
5. MAC in The Bay, Yorkdale Mall, North York, Ontario, Canada
6. MAC Store, Yorkdale Mall, North York, Ontario, Canada
7. MAC in The Bay, Hillcrest Mall, Richmond Hill, Ontario, Canada
8. MAC in The Bay, Pickering Town Centre, Pickering, Ontario, Canada
9. MAC Store (Bloor St.), Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Been to all of these but i'm usually at the Sacrborough Town Centre!!! I'm gonna go to MAC at The Bay tomorrow to get some Culturebloom items because I have a Bay certificate!!!


----------



## oddinary (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, I've never seen MAC as a store! Haha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No pictures I have taken, but here's a screencap of one I took off a flash:

I been to:
MAC @ Causeway Bay Counter, Hong Kong
MAC @ Pacific Place, Hong Kong
MAC @ IFC Mall, Hong Kong
MAC @ London Heathrow Airport

This is the counter in our IFC Mall!




There is actually one more table infront of the poster... haha, and behind where they shelf all the shadows and bits!


----------



## kalikutes (Feb 17, 2006)

hmmm ive been to
mac store south coast plaza - costa mesa, ca
mac pro store - los angeles, ca
mac counter - costa mesa, ca
mac counter - newport beach, ca
mac store - las vegas, nv
mac counter The Grove, Los Angeles, Ca
mac store, Glendale Galleria, Glendale, Ca
mac store - brea, ca
mac counter - cheektowaga, ny

its weird how im so used to the mac counters in calirfornia and all the girls have a certain look and you can tell they try really hard to look good.  well a few weeks ago i went to new york, to the buffalo area. and i went to the mall in cheektowaga and they had a mac counter but the girls did not remind me at all how they are here. and the counter was empty!!! im used to going in and struggling to find a girl or guy that can help me and over here i had to whole damn thing to myself the whole time i was tehre!! i even started to show my boyfriend teh difference between using a base and not using a base LoL and taught him all the different types of eyeshadows like velvet frost that kind of crap. i was shocked!!!! to the point where i didnt feel the pressure to buy anything. i was shocked. has anyone else noticed this??????


----------



## valley (Feb 18, 2006)

MAC Pro Store - Robson St. - Vancouver, BC, Canada
MAC Pro Store - Montreal, QC
MAC Freestanding Store - Metrotown - Burnaby, BC, Canada
MAC Counter - The Bay Guildford - Surrey, BC Canada
MAC Counter - The Bay St. Laurent - Ottawa, ON Canada
MAC Counter - The Bay Rideau Centre - Ottawa, ON, Canada
MAC Counter - The Bay Portage Place - Winnipeg, MB Canada
MAC Counter - The Bay Polo Park - Winnipeg, MB Canada


----------



## xSazx (Feb 19, 2006)

MAC store - Cardiff, UK
MAC Counter @ Debenhams, Cardiff, UK


----------



## Dia (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_Interesting!  I never thought about all the different MACs I've been to until now! I also work here in Toronto (used to live in Chicago for a few years)...

1.    MAC in The Bay, Fairview Mall, Toronto, Canada
2.    MAC in The Bay, Scarborough Town Centre, Toronto, Canada
3.    MAC Store, Scarborough Town Centre, Toronto, Canada
4.    MAC in The Bay, Markville Town Centre, Markham, Ontario, Canada
5.    MAC in The Bay, Yorkdale Mall, North York, Ontario, Canada
6.    MAC Store, Yorkdale Mall, North York, Ontario, Canada
7.    MAC in The Bay, Hillcrest Mall, Richmond Hill, Ontario, Canada
8.    MAC in The Bay, Pickering Town Centre, Pickering, Ontario, Canada
9.    MAC Store (Bloor St.), Toronto, Ontario, Canada_

 
Those are all of the ones I've been to, as well as the counter in The Bay on Queen St.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_Which do you like the most out of all of these? I ask because I have been to all of these locations, but nothing compares to the wonderful service I get at The Bay in Yorkdale._

 
I love the girls at the Hillcrest Mall counter. Best service I've had yet.


----------



## mymymai (Feb 19, 2006)

MAC Pro Store - San Francisco
MAC Pro Store - Millenia Mall, Orlando, FL
MAC Pro Discount Store - International Plaze, Tampa FL
MAC Pro Discount Store - At the Avenues, Jacksonville , FL
MAC Freestanding Store - Berkeley, CA
MAC Counter - Macy's Union Square, San Francisco
MAC Counter - Nordstroms, San Francisco CA
MAC Counter - Southland Mall, Hayward CA
MAC Counter - Govenor's Sqaure Mall, Tallahassee, FL
MAC Counter - Countryside Mall, Clearwater FL
MAC Counter - West Shore Mall, Tampa FL
MAC Counter - (Macys) Millenia Mall, Orlando FL
MAC Counter - Regency Square Mall, Jacksonville, FL

*soon to come: those in Seattle, since I'll be moving there soon!


----------



## Ada (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_MAC Nordtrom Columbia Mall, MD_

 

I didn't know there was a MAC counter at Columbia mall!! I go there occasionally to go to Sephora and I'm always thinking how it sucks that they don't have a MAC so I can do all my makeup shopping at once. 

I've been to:
-Towson Town Center, MD (this is where I usually go)
-Nordstroms, Towson Town Center, MD
-Nordstroms, Annapolis Mall, MD
-Nordsroms at some other MD mall that I can't remember-- maybe in Owings Mills? I don't know why I can't remember this one.
-some MAC store in Toronto when I was there on vacation. I don't remember exactly where.


----------



## talk2mesun (Feb 19, 2006)

-MAC in Macy*s in Fort Myers, FL
-MAC Pro at the Mall at Millennia, Orlando, FL
- Freestanding MAC, International Mall, in Tampa FL
-MAC in Proffitt's in Johnson City, TN (The one I frequent)
-The CCO at Miramar Outlets in Fort Myers, FL
-The CCO at Tanger @ Five Oaks in Sevierville, TN


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 19, 2006)

MAC pro store, Halifax Shopping Centre, Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

I only have a few - 

Freestanding store at King Of Prussia, PA (The one I go to most)
Freestanding store, Downtown Philadelphia
The brand new freestandig store at the Pier at Ceasers in Atlantic City, NJ
and about every counter in the entire Philly and surrounding suburban area (10+... all our malls around hear have a MAC counter in either  Macy's or Nordstroms)


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 17, 2006)

MAC Pro Store - Northpark Mall - Dallas, TX
MAC Freestanding Store - Arlington Parks Mall - Arlington, TX
MAC Counter - Dillards - Arlington Parks Mall - Arlington, TX

Those are the ones near me. I haven't been to the ones at Arlington Parks in MONTHS because I ALWAYS go to Northpark


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 17, 2006)

MAC Freestanding in Birmingham, UK
MAC counter in Selfridges, Birmingham, UK
MAC counter in Beatties, Wolverhampton, UK
MAC counters at duty free in airports (I think it was Manchester & Gatwick/Heathrow)
MAC Freestanding in Heraklion, Crete


----------



## divaster (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been to: 

MAC f/s store - Glendale Galleria, Glendale, CA (my regular store)
MAC counter - Nordstrom, Glendale Galleria, Glendale, CA 
MAC counter - Macys, Fashion Square Mall, Sherman Oaks, CA 
MAC counter - Nordstrom, Santa Anita Mall, Arcadia, CA 
MAC counter - Nordstrom, Topanga Plaza, Canoga Park, CA 
MAC Pro Store - N. Robertson, Los Angeles, CA 
MAC f/s store - Mall of America, Bloomington, MN 
MAC counter - Marshall Fields, Downtown Minneapolis, MN 

There is also a counter in Naimie's Beauty Supply, which is just down the street from me, but it's not listed on the MAC website, so I'm not sure what the deal is with that. They get the collections in about 1-2 weeks after they are released, so I usually don't go there. Also, they don't participate in B2M so.... *shrug*


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_MAC Towson Town Center, MD
MAC Nordstrom Towson Town Center, MD
MAC Nordtrom Columbia Mall, MD
MAC Nordstrom Montgomery Mall, MD
MAC Georgetown, Wash. DC
MAC Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC Nordstrom Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC Nordstrom Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Hecht's Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Bloomingdales Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Tysons Galleria, VA
MAC Bloomingdales Lenox Square Mall, GA
MAC Macy's Lenox Square Mall, GA

I shop way too much LOL_

 
You live so close to me!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_I didn't know there was a MAC counter at Columbia mall!! I go there occasionally to go to Sephora and I'm always thinking how it sucks that they don't have a MAC so I can do all my makeup shopping at once. 

I've been to:
-Towson Town Center, MD (this is where I usually go)
-Nordstroms, Towson Town Center, MD
-Nordstroms, Annapolis Mall, MD
-Nordsroms at some other MD mall that I can't remember-- maybe in Owings Mills? I don't know why I can't remember this one.
-some MAC store in Toronto when I was there on vacation. I don't remember exactly where._

 
Not only a counter, but a freestanding store!

I have been to:

Nordstroms, Montgomery Mall MD
Nordstroms, Columbia Mall MD
Nordstroms, Annapolis MD
Nordstroms, Tysons VA
Hechts, Tysons VA
Bloomingdales, Tysons VA
MAC Store, Tysons Galleria VA
MAC Store, Pentagon City DC
MAC Store, Georgetown DC
MAC Store, Towson MD
MAC Pro, Millenia Mall FL

and that is it i think


----------



## girlstar (Aug 17, 2006)

Freestanding store, Bloor St., Toronto (1st ever mac purchase many years ago)
Pro store, Queen St., Toronto
Freestanding (err, I heard this store is Pro now?) store, Yorkdale Mall, North York
Freestanding store, Square One, Mississauga
Bay Counter in Limeridge Mall, Hamilton
Bay Counter in Pen Centre, St. Catharines (my usual haunt)


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 17, 2006)

Freestanding store Bloor St., Toronto
Bay Counter at Yonge and Bloor, Toronto

I don't like to go more than five minutes away by foot, you see..


----------



## sparkler (Aug 17, 2006)

i've only been to one - MAC counter in debenhams, cardiff, UK

but i'm too scared to buy anything, the women scare me! think i'll just make friends with the online shop


----------



## squeakers (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been to:

MAC Pro
Las Vegas

MAC Freestanding
Woodfield Mall, Schaumburg, IL
Mall of America, Bloomington, MN

MAC Counters
Marshall Fields, Mayfair Mall, Milwaukee, WI
Marshall Fields downtown, Minneapolis, MN
Nordstrom, Mall of America, Bloomington, MN
Nordstrom, Woodfield Mall, Schaumburg, IL
Nordstorm, Michigan Ave, Chicago, IL
Younkers, Valley West Mall, Des Moines, IA
Famous Barr, Independence Mall, Independence, MO

And going to Kansas City in a couple weeks.


----------



## eve sh. (Aug 17, 2006)

*i have been to:*

i have been to:
MAC Pro Store - Berlin, Germany
(they didnt allow me to touch eyeshadows with my fingers)
MAC counter - Colone, Germany
MAC counter in GUM, Moscow, Russia
MAC Pro Store - London, UK
MAC counter - Selfriges, London, UK
MAC counter - Barcelona, Spain
(i remember girl didnt speak any english there)
MAC counter in Kopenhagen, Denmark

i am sure i have been somewere else too, but cant remember.

and currently i am visiting often:
MAC Freestanding store in Birmingham, UK
MAC counter in Selfriges, Birmingham, UK
MAC counter in Harvey Nicols, Birmingham, UK

and soon to visit MAC counter in London Gatwick airport
(i hope they will allow to purchase and bring cosmetics onboard).

anyone been there this week?


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 17, 2006)

MAC FS NYC
MAC in Henri Bendel NYC
Nordstrom in San Diego
FS in Towson Town Center
Nordstrom in Towson Town Center
Macy's in White Marsh Mall 
Nordstrom Columbia Mall....
London Gatwick

 I would never have the balls to photograph -lol!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 17, 2006)

hummm... 
Starting north to south in Fla...
Dillards in Jensen Beach, FL
MAC free standing store in Palm Beach Gardens
Nordstrom in Palm Beach Gardens
Bloomingdales in Palm Beach Gardens
MAC free standing store in Boca Raton
MAC in Nordstroms Boca Raton
MAC free standing store in Orlando- 2 hrs north of me
MAC free standing store in SAN FRANCISCO downtown and that was when I didn't know SonRisa was there! Probably saw her and didn't 
know it. 
MAC free standing store in San Fran on Union St.


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohh, this is interesting. Let me think about this...

MAC Freestanding Tampa, International Plaza, Tampa, FL
MAC Counter, Dillards, Brandon Town Center, Brandon, FL
MAC Counter, Saks Fifth Avenue, Westshore Mall, Tampa, FL
MAC Counter, Nordstrom, International Plaza, Tampa, FL
MAC Counter, Marshall Fields, Water Tower, Chicago, IL
MAC Counter, Nordstrom, Old Orchard Mall, Skokie, IL
MAC Freestanding, Old Hyde Park Village, Tampa, FL (No longer there)
MAC Counter, Nordstroms, Oakbrook Center, Oak Brook, IL
MAC Counter, Marshall Fields, State Street, Chicago, IL
MAC Counter, Parisian, Hamilton Place, Chattanooga, TN
MAC PRO, Mall at Millenia, Orlando, FL

I think that's all, whew, that's a lot!


----------



## sparkler (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eve sh.* 
_and soon to visit MAC counter in London Gatwick airport
(i hope they will allow to purchase and bring cosmetics onboard).

anyone been there this week?_

 
apparently (dunno if it's gonna change soon) you're allowed to buy stuff in duty free or whatever and then they lock it away for you until you get back - dunno where i read that, but i did!

double check though


----------



## ette (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been to:
MAC Freestanding at Mall at Short Hills, NJ
MAC Counter in Bloomie's at Mall at Short Hills, NJ
MAC Counter in Nordie's at Mall at Short Hills, NJ
MAC Counter in Bloomie's Soho, NYC
MAC Pro Store, NYC
MAC Freestanding on 23rd and 5th (I think...), NYC
MAC Freestanding Soho, NYC
MAC Freestanding Chelsea, NYC
MAC Counter in Henri Bendel, NYC


----------



## kare31 (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been to:

Counter:  Parisian, Nashville, TN
Counter:  Macy's, Louisville, KY
Counter:  Macy's, Lexington KY
Counter:  Nordstrom, Indianapolis, IN
Counter:  Macy's, Albany, NY
Store:     Cincinnati, OH
Store:     Glendale Galleria, CA
Store:     Keystone Crossing, Indianapolis, IN
Store:     Green Hills Mall, Nashville, TN
PRO Store:  Los Angeles, CA

and too many CCO's to remember


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eve sh.* 
_i have been to:
MAC Pro Store - Berlin, Germany
(they didnt allow me to touch eyeshadows with my fingers)
MAC counter - Colone, Germany
MAC counter in GUM, Moscow, Russia
MAC Pro Store - London, UK
MAC counter - Selfriges, London, UK
MAC counter - Barcelona, Spain
(i remember girl didnt speak any english there)
MAC counter in Kopenhagen, Denmark

i am sure i have been somewere else too, but cant remember.

and currently i am visiting often:
MAC Freestanding store in Birmingham, UK
MAC counter in Selfriges, Birmingham, UK
MAC counter in Harvey Nicols, Birmingham, UK

and soon to visit MAC counter in London Gatwick airport
(i hope they will allow to purchase and bring cosmetics onboard).

anyone been there this week?_

 
You can take duty-free on board after being searched on all flights except flights to the USA


----------



## sarzio (Aug 17, 2006)

My regular places are:
Mac -Counter at the Bay - Market Mall
Mac - Freestanding - Chinook Mall
Mac - Counter at the Bay- Chinook Mall

and on Vacation
Mac- Freestanding- Halifax Shopping Centre (this is not a pro store they lie!!!!)
Mac- Freestanding- Scarborough Town Centre


----------



## heythere98 (Aug 17, 2006)

MAC Counter - The Bay St. Laurent - Ottawa, ON Canada
MAC Counter - The Bay Rideau Centre - Ottawa, ON, Canada
MAC Counter - Countryside Mall, Clearwater FL (JEAN- I miss you girl!!!)
MAC Counter - West Shore Mall, Tampa FL
MAC Counter - (Macys) Millenia Mall, Orlando FL
MAC Counter - Regency Square Mall, Jacksonville, FL
MAC Pro Store - Millenia Mall, Orlando, FL
MAC Counter, Saks Fifth Avenue, Westshore Mall, Tampa, FL
MAC Counter, Nordstrom, International Plaza, Tampa, FL
MAC Store - International Plaza, Tampa FL
MAC Store - Florida Mall Orlando, FL
Mac Counter - Macy's Gainesville, FL (The one I got to in my city if a new collection comes out and I can't make it to Clearwater or Orlando.)

I'm sure I am missing some...


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay let's see, I've been to...

~Free-Standing Store Torrance, CA (my fav place to shop for MAC)
~Macy's Torrance, CA (2 counters, one in cosmetics, another in juniours depts.)
~Nordie's Redondo Beach, CA
~Nordie's Irvine Spectrum, Irvine, CA

Tha's it. I thought the list was longer. I plan to visit the PRO Store in N. Hollywood very soon!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Aug 18, 2006)

Hmmm let's see


MAC Counter -(Macy's East) Cross County Shp Center Yonkers, NY
MAC Pro Store - New-York, New-York
MAC Counter- (Nordstrom) MacArthur Center, Norfolk, VA
MAC Counter- (Belk) Eastland Mall, Charlotte, NC
MAC Counter- (Nordstrom) Southpark Mall, Charlotte, NC
MAC Counter- (Belk) Southpark Mall, Charlotte, NC
MAC Counter- (Belk) Northlake Mall, Charlotte, NC


That's all folks.....well, at least for now ;-)


----------



## Cocktail_party (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 
_Freestanding store, Square One, Mississauga_

 
I LOVE this one.  I went with my mom just the past saturday for b-day prezzie shopping and the MA that helped me was SO incredibly nice.  She did swatches on me and even included some free samples of stuff after she rung up our purchase


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 21, 2006)

MAC Pro Store - Millenia Mall, Orlando, FL
MAC Pro Discount Store - International Plaza, Tampa FL (I think)
MAC Counter - West Shore Mall, Tampa FL
MAC Counter - (Dillards) Brandon Mall, Tampa/Brandon, FL


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 21, 2006)

ive been to:

MAC counter in MACY*S NYC twice
MAC counter in Selfridges on Oxford Street London UK
MAC counter in Selfridges in the Bullring, Birmingham UK about 5 times
MAC counter in Gatwick Airport UK
MAC counter in Debenhams, Bristol UK
MAC Freestanding store in SoHo New York
MAC Counter Dingles in Plymouth, Devon
MAC Freestanding store in Birmingham
MAC Counter in Heathrow Airport

thats all i can think of


----------



## girlstar (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 
_I LOVE this one.  I went with my mom just the past saturday for b-day prezzie shopping and the MA that helped me was SO incredibly nice.  She did swatches on me and even included some free samples of stuff after she rung up our purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm.. I need to go shopping before September hits, and I can't decide whether to go to Queen St Pro store and Yorkdale mall (for Sephora and Lululemon), or Square One and then hit up the Oakville Lululemon on the way home.. but you may have just persuaded me to go to Sq. One (without even knowing it)!! For some reason, I'm always intimidated by the MUAs at the stores in Toronto, and never at the counter here in St. Catharines. :/ But, I just hope my experience is as good as yours!! I want to spend spend spend


----------



## MissKaylee* (Aug 22, 2006)

Mac in hawaii
Mac counter victoria
Mac counter Harrods UK
Mac store Venice
Mac counter Valenica
Mac pro Robson street
Mac pro metrotown
Mac counter nanimo
Mac store Florence
Mac counter bay in some mall


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 3, 2006)

There were tons of tourists at MOA when I went so I'm hoping I blended in and didn't look like a weirdo taking a picture! I didn't want to get too close since I know they don't allow photos inside. 















MAC store at Mall of America


----------



## shooting star (Sep 4, 2006)

In Australia:

MAC Myer Melbourne City (counter)
MAC Chapel Street (store)
MAC Myer Chadstone (counter)
MAC David Jones Bourke Street City

I usually get my MAC items from Myer Melbourne City

Overseas:
MAC Glorietta - Manila, Philippines


----------



## misslilith (Sep 4, 2006)

I`ve been to

MAC Counter @ Globus Zürich
MAC Counter @ Globus Basel
MAC Counter @ Duglas Basel
MAC Counter @ Ludwig Beck Munich
MAC Store @ Deira City Centre Dubai

and I´ll be visiting some MAC stores in Bankok soon


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been to both MAC stores in AbuDhabi, a couple in Dubai and the one in AlAin.. I've also been to a few MAC counters during my visit to the states =)

heres a pic of the MAC store in Abu Dhabi Mall:


----------



## kateisgreat (Sep 6, 2006)

MAC Pro Toronto
MAC counter st.kitts


----------



## hannahjohnson (Oct 6, 2006)

*I have been to...*

Most recently, my second home has been the Nordstrom MAC counter @ the Westfield Topanga Canyon Mall, Woodland Hills, CA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But starting TOMORROW (!!!) there will be a freestanding store in that mall! It will in no way tear me away from my favorite MA's at the counter, but I will have to take some good looks at that store, for sure!

Others I have been to:
Freestanding, Country Club Plaza, Kansas City, MO.
Counter, Nordstrom Overland Park, Overland Park, KS.
Freestanding, Glendale Galleria, Glendale, CA.
Pro, North Robertson, Los Angeles, CA.
Pro, Forum Shops, Las Vegas, NV.
Pro, New York, NY.
Counter, Henri Bendel, New York, NY.
Freestanding, Somewhere in STL, MO.

I know there are more, I just can't think of them! hehe!


----------



## electrostars (Oct 9, 2006)

MAC counter - Macy's Okemos, MI
MAC Store - Oak St., Chicago
MAC store - Oak Brook Mall, Oak Brook(Chicago)

My mom and dad went into the new MAC store in the new mall in Atlantic City last week to take a picture to taunt me with. Because there isn't a MAC store anywhere near where we live. hehe. BASTARDS.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 9, 2006)

I was just at the Robson St. store in Vancouver, BC, on the weekend.  Wow, that place is hopping!  Major haulage

Anyway, we walked by last night, and I wish I had a camera!  They were body painting some models, and one was butt naked (just her butt, though, she was wearing a t-shirt).  Haha, my husband didn't even notice!   I love that man.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't have any pics of my store - Nordstrom counter yet. But here I am outside of the Miami Pro store in South Beach. Little did I know, a year later, I would be working for MAC. :dancey:


----------



## Chopy (Dec 26, 2006)

I  was

Mac Counter Ludwig Beck Munich
Mac Counter Karstadt Oberpollinger Munich
Mac Counter Hertie Munich
Mac Counter Breuninger Nürnberg
Mac Counter Müller Nürnberg
Mac Counter Selfrigdes Birmingham
Mac Counter Selfrigdes Manchester Trafford Center
Mac Counter Selfridges Manchester
Mac Counter Manchester Airport


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hmm... I know there are more than these, but this is what I remember:

MAC PRO New York
MAC Store - Westfarms Mall (CT)
MAC Store - Georgetown (DC)
MAC Store - Pentagon City Mall (VA)
MAC in Filene's Westfarms Mall (CT)
MAC in Nordstrom's Westfarms Mall (CT)
MAC in Filene's Buckland Hills Mall (CT)
MAC in Nordstrom's Pentagon City Mall (VA)
MAC in Kaufmann's Downtown PGH (PA)
MAC in Kaufmann's Monroeville Mall (PA)
MAC in Macy's Ross Park Mall (PA)


----------



## Sprout (Dec 26, 2006)

No pics, but I've been to:

Saks at West Shore Mall, Tampa, FL
Dillards at Tyrone Square Mall, St. Petersburg, FL
Dillards Countryside Mall, Clearwater, FL


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow.  You girlies are so well-traveled!  
I haven't gone MAC-ing in any other state, but have been to a ton here.

I've been to:
-every freestanding store (including the Pro Store) in Manhattan
-the freestanding (used to freelance there), Nordstroms & Bloomies-all in Roosevelt Field, Garden City, NY
-freestanding & Macy's in Queens Center Mall, NY
-Macy's in Manhasset, NY
-Macy's (formerly Kaufman's), Carousel Mall, Syracuse, NY
and of course, my store-Macy's-Green Acres Mall, Valley Stream, NY

I need to make a trip up to the new Freestanding store in White Plains though & visit some of my friends & my favorite manager.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 28, 2006)

hm...  mine has changed since the last time I did this:

MAC f/s in Ala Moana, Hawaii
MAC f/s in Pearlridge, Hawaii
MAC counter in Ala Moana, Hawaii
MAC counter in Pearlridge, Hawaii
MAC counter in Waikiki, Hawaii
MAC counter in Downtown Honolulu, Hawaii
MAC counter in Kahala Mall, Hawaii
MAC counter in DFS Galleria, Waikiki, Hawaii
MAC counter in DFS Galleria, Honolulu International Airport, Hawaii
MAC counter in Bloomingdales, San Francisco, California
MAC PRO store in San Francisco, California
MAC counter in Nordstroms, San Francisco, California

I thiiiinkk that's it.


----------



## amoona (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok so I don't even own my own digitial camera so I have no pics but here are the stores I've been to!

*MAC Pro*
Union St. - San Francisco, CA
Forum Shops - Las Vegas, NV

*MAC Freestanding*
Hillsdale Mall - San Mateo, CA
Valleyfair - San Jose, CA
Fourth Street - Berkeley, CA
Sunvalley - Concord, CA

*MAC Counter*
Serramonte, Macy's - Daly City, CA
Stonestown, Nordstroms - San Francisco, CA
Saks Fifth Ave - San Francisco, CA
Union Square, Macy's - San Francisco, CA
Bloomingdales - San Francisco, CA (MY COUNTER!!!)
Stanford, Bloomingdales - Palo Alto, CA
Downtown Nordstroms - San Francisco, CA
Serramonte, Macy's - Daly City, CA
Hillsdale, Nordstroms - San Mateo, CA
Hilltop, Macy's - Richmond, CA
Sunvalley, Macy's - Concord, CA

*International*
Amman, Jordan


----------



## Aprilrobin (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been to many, many MACs and I'm sure nobody really cares to see them all but I'd just like to point out how sick it is that I have 3 counters within one mile of my home:

Macy's, Woodbridge Center, Woodbridge, NJ.
Macy's, Menlo Park, Edison, NJ.
Nordstrom, Menlo Park, Edison, NJ.

This causes me problems.


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 

 
_Which do you like the most out of all of these? I ask because I have been to all of these locations, but nothing compares to the wonderful service I get at The Bay in Yorkdale._

 
Hey, I agree...the Bay location at Yorkdale is great!
Also, bay counter at Eaton Center is pretty good too.  I've been to all the ones in Toronto as well...

btw, the MSF of the Danse collection was sold out today at the Bay [email protected] Yorkdale already! Just two days after the release!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, I've got pics of a couple of stores.  One for the Berkeley store in CA.  And a few of the Pro Store in NYC.  

Berkeley, CA- Freestanding





New York, NY - Pro










I've also been to these counters:

MAC Pro
Union St. - San Francisco, CA
Fifth Avenue - New York NY

MAC Freestanding
Fillmore Street - San Francisco
Fourth Street - Berkeley, CA
Sunvalley - Concord, CA
Flatiron - New York, NY

MAC Counter
Stonestown, Nordstroms - San Francisco, CA
Union Square, Macy's - San Francisco, CA
Bloomingdales - San Francisco, CA
Downtown Nordstroms - San Francisco, CA
Stanford, Bloomingdales - Palo Alto, CA
Serramonte, Macy's - Daly City, CA
Nordstrom Broadway Plaza - Walnut Creek, CA
Sunvalley, Macy's - Concord, CA
Macy's - Antioch, CA
Nordstrom, Stoneridge - Pleasanton, CA
Macy's - Bend, OR
Macy's - Redding, CA
Nordstrom, Galleria - Roseville, CA

Wow, that's A LOT!


----------



## miss_amy (Dec 28, 2006)

I have been to:

MAC Counter, House of Fraser, Glasgow UK
MAC Counter, Harvey Nichols, Edinburgh UK

MAC Counter, Magasin, Copenhagen Denmark
MAC Counter, Copenhagen Airport

MAC Counter, Macys, NYC

MAC Freestanding, Budapest Hungary


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 5, 2007)

MAC Pro in NYC
MAC Flatiron District
MAC Roosevelt Field
MAC in Macy's Roosevelt Field Mall
MAC in Macy's Green Acres Mall
MAC in Nordstroms 

ill use my camera phone to add pics


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 5, 2007)

MAC Counter
Union Square, Macy's - San Francisco, CA
Downtown Nordstrom - San Francisco, CA
Stonestown, Nordstrom - San Francisco, CA
Downtown Bloomingdale's - San Francisco, CA

MAC Store
Fillmore St. - San Francisco, CA


----------



## riri101 (Apr 5, 2007)

all i have to say is wow


----------



## pixi (Apr 5, 2007)

mac counter @ harvey nicks edinburgh, uk (my local!)
mac counter @ la rinascente, milan
mac pro store in milan
mac pro store in paris
mac freestanding store in paris

i think that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i want to go to the one in rome!

might have pics soon, they are somewhere, just not on this computer.


----------



## Tash (Apr 5, 2007)

Mac counter @ Milwaukee, WI
Mac counter @ Madison, WI
Mac store @ Costa Mesa, CA
Mac PRO @ NYC
Mac store @ NYC
Mac counter @ Destin, FL
Mac counter @ Columbia, SC
Mac store @ Atlanta, GA


----------



## medusalox (Apr 5, 2007)

I have no pictures...but I've been to...

MAC freestanding in Deer Park, IL (My MAC of choice)
MAC freestanding in Schaumburg, IL
MAC counter in Rockford, IL
MAC counter in Milwuakee, WI
MAC freestanding in Arlington, TX

And I'm hoping to get up to the Toronto Pro store sometime.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 5, 2007)

What an interesting thread!  This goes to show that no two MAC locations are alike!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

MAC Store @ Roosevelt Field Mall, Garden City, NY
MAC @ Macy's Walt Whitman Mall, Melville, NY
MAC @ Macy's Herald Square, New York, NY

Hmmm....MAC in London and Paris - I'll be visiting both this fall when I'm on vacation!


----------



## pixi (Apr 7, 2007)

there ya go >.<


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 7, 2007)

PRO store at Millennia Mall in Orlando. Love the family because they understood when I cut Sea World short to make it to the mall on vacation


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 7, 2007)

I only go to the Pro store on N.Robertson in LA or shop online....what's the point in going elsewhere if I can't get my discount??

I don't have a full on picture of the store but this is my friends and I being silly outside of the store when they did the prelaunch for Moonbathe


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Jun 7, 2007)

Your stores look so nice... and huge! I've only got a tiny little counter. Not worth taking a picture of. :-(


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jun 7, 2007)

I've only been to two counters, both in the Mall of Georiga, in Macys and Nordstom. I wish there was a freestanding store closer to where I live.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, so I've only ever been to one MAC. Lame, i know. Actually I almost went to the one at London Heathrow Airport- but i ran out of time. I was catching a flight back to the US. This was last summer.And i also ran out of time while in the Mall of Georgia. Time is not on my side. Anywho, the one i go to is:

MAC Freestanding Store- Green Hills Mall- Green Hills, TN, USA

Its tiny compared to some of the pictures. Its so small. But- they are making it a pro store, i can't wait!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

here is a picture of my closest mac store in liverpool, where i go all the time
pic was took of the shopping center site where mac is

site..
http://www.metquarter.com/azstore.ph...ore_id=6#store
picture..




i love this shop
i love how the white light on the cealing looks like a catwalk
MAC <3!!


----------



## missgingerlee (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_Ok, so I've only ever been to one MAC. Lame, i know. Actually I almost went to the one at London Heathrow Airport- but i ran out of time. I was catching a flight back to the US. This was last summer.And i also ran out of time while in the Mall of Georgia. Time is not on my side. Anywho, the one i go to is:

MAC Freestanding Store- Green Hills Mall- Green Hills, TN, USA

Its tiny compared to some of the pictures. Its so small. But- they are making it a pro store, i can't wait!_

 

Tell me it's true! Green Hills is becoming a pro store?! They think I'm some crazy lady that buys too much dern makeup to be healthy. 

Ok, let's see, where have I been...

MAC Freestanding Store-Green Hills, TN (my main store)
MAC Freestanding Store-3rd Street Promenade, Santa Monica, CA
MAC Counter- Belk, Jacksonville, FL
MAC Counter- Belk, Savannah, GA
MAC Counter- Belk, Charleston, SC
MAC- Las Vegas, NV
MAC Counter- Nordstrom, Durham, NC
MAC Counter- Belk, Wilmington, NC
MAC Counter- Belk, Charlotte, NC
MAC Counter- Macy's, Columbus, OH
MAC Counter- Nordstrom, Columbus, OH
MAC Counter- Nordstrom, Providence, RI

That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## thenovice (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missgingerlee* 

 
_Tell me it's true! Green Hills is becoming a pro store?! They think I'm some crazy lady that buys too much dern makeup to be healthy. 

Ok, let's see, where have I been...

MAC Freestanding Store-Green Hills, TN (my main store)
MAC Freestanding Store-3rd Street Promenade, Santa Monica, CA
MAC Counter- Belk, Jacksonville, FL
MAC Counter- Belk, Savannah, GA
MAC Counter- Belk, Charleston, SC
MAC- Las Vegas, NV
MAC Counter- Nordstrom, Durham, NC
MAC Counter- Belk, Wilmington, NC
MAC Counter- Belk, Charlotte, NC
MAC Counter- Macy's, Columbus, OH
MAC Counter- Nordstrom, Columbus, OH
MAC Counter- Nordstrom, Providence, RI

That's all I can think of right now..._

 
Yeah- last time we went in there, there was no one in but us so the MA was talking to us for a bit. We bought a ton that day- so he didn't mind, lol. And told us that they had reached way over the necessary number of sales rep percentage or something like that. And apparently when you go past that and keep it up for some time- they start the process. He said withing the next few months or so they should start on it. 

They think i am a bit insane too, no worries!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 12, 2007)

hmmm...

MAC PRO--Las Vegas, NV (several times)
MAC PRO--Orlando, FL (several times)
MAC Freestanding store--somewhere in NY (once)
MAC Freestanding store--Tampa, FL (int'l plaza--my regular store now)
MAC at Macy's Counter--Gainesville, FL (too many times to count!--my old regular MAC connection)
MAC at Nordstrom Counter--Tampa, FL (several times)
MAC at Saks Counter--Tampa, FL (once)


----------



## JanineDesiree (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow. Those are some big lists... here's mine.

 MAC Freestanding Store - Metrotown - Burnaby, BC, Canada
MAC Counter - Woodgrove - Nanaimo, BC, Canada

The first was a number of years ago. I was attracted by all the color.. I looked around only a little time since the friend I was visiting was with me, and if she dosnt like the store, I cant shop it it. Annoying.

I will soon be going to the store in West Edmonton Mall so I hope to make the most of it when I'm there.


----------



## babylis12 (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 

 
_Which do you like the most out of all of these? I ask because I have been to all of these locations, but nothing compares to the wonderful service I get at The Bay in Yorkdale._

 

My favourites in the Toronto Area are either the Queen street pro store, the fairview bay counter or the yorkdale bay counter. the yorkdale store i s good once you get someone to help you but it always takes forever to get someone. Not that thats their fault because they're busy, but at the counters theres always less people so they have more time to spend with you and help you out. 
Hillcrest mall sucks. 

my FAVOURITE is the mac counter in the bay at Masonville mall in London, ON


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Jul 8, 2007)

Great Pics Girls!

I've been too 

MAC Counter @MACYS COLUMBUS, OHIO
MAC Counter @Nordstroms

We don't have any freestanding or Pro Stores in our city


----------



## dee36 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi! This is my first post & already I'm asking for something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Would someone please tell me where the Mac Pro In NYC is?  
The address I had is 139 5th Ave. but all I found was a  building with a doorman. Is that right?

 Admittedly, I gave up quite easily but in my defense I had only an hour of sleep, went on a job interview, had coffee for breakfast & decided I would walk from Greenwich & W. Houston up to 22nd & 5th in the noise & heat.

 Please don't laugh TOO hard.

 I knew something was wrong went I went to Sephora, filled my basket with a few things, carefully put everything back & then almost cried when my BF called to see how everything went. (Pretty well actually.)

 Reminder to self: I am not in my twenties anymore.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 18, 2007)

That is correct. I heard it was on the corner of 5th and 19th street. I wish I could go.

I have been to one store---MAC Freestanding at Queens Center Mall, NY


----------



## dee36 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you!

I wish I'd been into MAC when I lived in SF.
So far I've only been to the cc in Macy's in SF, King's Plaza in B'klyn & the freestanding on Spring in Manhattan.


----------



## corngrl2 (Aug 24, 2007)

The only MAC counter in Nebraska is in Dillards in Omaha.   Thats where i get most of my MAC.  I've also been to :

Freestanding MAC store in the Plaza , Kansas City MO
Nordstroms counter Annapolis, MD


I've been to a couple CCO's in Maryland.  I really need to travel more and see those MAC stores


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_MAC Store @ Roosevelt Field Mall, Garden City, NY
MAC @ Macy's Walt Whitman Mall, Melville, NY
MAC @ Macy's Herald Square, New York, NY

Hmmm....MAC in London and Paris - I'll be visiting both this fall when I'm on vacation!



_

 
I got to roosevelt field mall too..its further then my normal one though...i dont really have a nice mac store by me..the one in roosevelt field is small and on a corner..i got to the mac in macys in the _smithhaven mall_


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 29, 2007)

*MAC Pro Store*
Fouberts Place, Soho, LONDON
Saints-Peres, Paris, FRANCE
Paddington, Sydney, AUSTRALIA
Chapel St, Melbourne, AUSTRALIA

*MAC Freestanding Store*
Covent Garden, London, UK
Kings Road, London, UK
Kensington, London, UK
Rue du Commerce, Paris, FRANCE
Saint-Honore, Paris, FRANCE

*MAC Counter*
Myer Perth, Western Australia, AUSTRALIA <----- My Work!!
Myer Sydney, New South Wales, AUSTRALIA
David Jones Elizabeth St, Sydney AUSTRALIA
Selfridges, London, UK
Harvey Nichols, London, UK
Harrods, London, UK
Fenwick Brent Cross, London, UK
Heathrow Airport, London, UK
Sephora Champs-Elysees, Paris, FRANCE
Galeries Lafayette, Paris, FRANCE
Printemps, Paris, FRANCE
Coin, Venice, ITALY
Coin, Florence, ITALY
Singapore Airport Terminal 1, SINGAPORE
Singapore Airport Terminal 2, SINGAPORE
King Power, Bangkok, THAILAND


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmm, the ones near me I've been to are:

MAC Pro Store - Northpark Mall, Dallas, TX
MAC Pro Store - Willow Bend Mall, Plano, TX
MAC @ Dillard's - North Park Mall, Dallas, TX
MAC @ Macy's - Galleria Mall, Dallas, TX
MAC @ Nordstrom - Stonebriar Mall, Frisco, TX 
CCO Store - Allen, TX
CCO Store - San Marcos, TX

Other places: 

MAC counter in St. Thomas, USVI
MAC @ Dillard's - Little Rock, Arkansas

Surely I've been to more....


----------



## discopie (Jan 17, 2008)

sorry no pics... but here's the list!

Counters:
Macy's (Concord, CA)
Nordstrom (Walnut Creek, CA)
Nordstrom (San Francisco, CA)
Bloomingdales (San Francisco, CA)
Macy's (Antioch, CA)
Dillards (Rogers, AR)
Dillards (Fayetteville, AR)
CCO (Branson, MO)

Freestanding Store:
Concord, CA
San Francisco, CA


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jan 17, 2008)

MAC Macy's Richmond, VA
MAC Norstrom Richmond, VA
MAC Freestanding Stony Point Richmond, VA
MAC Freestanding King of Prussia Mall, PA (Lost my MAC virginity here)
MAC Macy's Warwick, RI
MAC Nordstrom Providence, RI
MAC Georgetown, Wash. DC
MAC Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC Nordstrom Pentagon City Mall, VA
MAC Nordstrom Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Hecht's Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Bloomingdales Tysons Corner Center, VA
MAC Tysons Galleria, VA


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 

 
_I do 99% of my shopping online, so......:

- Gloss.com 
- M·A·C Cosmetics




and...
- MAC freestanding @ Stony Point Fashion Park(Richmond, VA)
- MAC counter @ Hecht's in Regency Square Mall(Richmond, VA)

I was told that the counter @ Nordstrom in Norfolk's MacArthur Centre is full of rude MAs, so I haven't gone there(even though it's MUCH closer)._

 
I know this was left in the '06 but I am glad that someone else shouted out Richmond, VA


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

My MAC counter is soo ugly and drab. Nothing fancy at all, way too cramped and barely any counter space. They don't get all the products and are hardly ever restocked. I hate my counter, but there's only a few MAC locations in Switzerland, and the other ones are too far away. It's just not fun at all to shop at my local MAC counter.

I miss the awesomeness of the pro store that I had like a block away from my apartment in Montreal.

*sigh*


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 18, 2008)

this is the mac counter i do all my lovely mac shopping at


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shooting star* 

 
_In Australia:

* MAC Myer Melbourne City (counter)
MAC Chapel Street (store)
MAC Myer Chadstone (counter)
MAC David Jones Bourke Street City*

I usually get my MAC items from Myer Melbourne City

Overseas:
MAC Glorietta - Manila, Philippines_

 
That's where I've been, I generally get my MAC stuff from Chaddy because I live like 20 minutes away.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 27, 2008)

Heres where I go to when Im on my way to work, Flatiron District Store, NY NY


----------



## matsubie (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_Heres where I go to when Im on my way to work, Flatiron District Store, NY NY



_

 
ooh, i shop at this one sometimes as well!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah I cant wait to get to the new Pro Store location too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also go to Queens Center Mall and Roosevelt Field Mall too, but the goal of the summer is to see the SoHo location


----------



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish we actually had stores here, we only have about 4 counters in Sweden and that's waaaay too little, especially since it's such a popular brand here. Everything gets sold out (new collections that is) right after it's released.

Oh, and a pro store would be fantastic.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 

 
_Which do you like the most out of all of these? I ask because I have been to all of these locations, but nothing compares to the wonderful service I get at The Bay in Yorkdale._

 
I haven't been to the Bloor St. Store... 
But I think the best MAC stores in the GTA are....


1.  MAC Square One In Mississauga tied with MAC Pro Store on Queen St., Toronto @ the Pro store I'm always helped right away never have to asked and never snubbed!
2.  MAC Square One (The Bay).. associates are pretty helpful
3. MAC Eaton Centre Toronto - many super nice MAs

C


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2008)

MAC PRO Chicago


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 4, 2008)

I haven't been to that many.

I've been to two of them here in Las Vegas. There's the regular free standing MAC store at the Town Center. And then there is my PRO store where I do all my shopping at the Ceaser's Palace. 

Kinda weird to think that in Vegas we have about four MAC stores. One PRO, one free standing, one counter and one CCO. I'm so lucky. 3/4 stores are all on the strip. w00t!

I've been to two out of state MACs. I went to a counter at Macy's (I'd never seen any before) in Ventura, CA. And then walking on the Hollyword BLvd. they have one there too, a free standing MAC , so I haaaaaad to go in there.


----------



## Flossie (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_here is a picture of my closest mac store in liverpool, where i go all the time
pic was took of the shopping center site where mac is

site..
http://www.metquarter.com/azstore.ph...ore_id=6#store
picture..





i love this shop
i love how the white light on the cealing looks like a catwalk
MAC <3!!_

 
I was going to Manchester on Saturday for the CoC collection............ now i think i'll go to Liverpool!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2008)

The very first MAC store in Prague. This photo was taken back in Dec 2006. They recently open a new one in the mall near to my place/office.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The  main store has more stuffs and is bigger.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 26, 2008)

MAC Bermuda


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't have photos of the stores i go but i do have the names ;p


Towson Nordstrom MAC 

Mac store Towson

Mac store Columbia, MD - i don't even mess with the counter in Nordstrom - those girls don't know ANYTHING.

Macy's MAC - White Marsh mall ( its lovely i drive 2 mins and there's a counter - it's nuts tho - i travel to towson more lol )

and when I'm in PA visiting my mother

Monroesville Mall Macy's MAC counter - I'm too lazy to drive to Walnut St in Pittsburgh for a Sephora or MAC but eh. Good enough.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 28, 2008)

MAC Mission Viejo
MAC Costa Mesa
MAC Brea
MAC @ Macy's
MAC @ Bloomies
MAC @ NOrdies


----------

